#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  SSH - Mudar porta padrão

## crock-linux

Ola amigos

eu estou usando slackware e gostaria de saber como faço para mudar a porta padrao do ssh 22 para outra porta

Abraço

Crock-Linux

----------


## -thiago-

> Ola amigos
> 
> eu estou usando slackware e gostaria de saber como faço para mudar a porta padrao do ssh 22 para outra porta
> 
> Abraço
> 
> Crock-Linux


Kra, da uma olhada no sshd_config, acho q é por lá...flw !

----------


## nozey

Opa cara ...

Tenta editar o arquivo /etc/ssh/sshd_config

Existe uma linha lá que é responsável pela porta do ssh.
É só modificar.

----------


## unistd

Ou então você pode rodar o daemon do ssh direto usando a opção -p PORTA, ex:



```
sshd -p 5000
```

 
Mas aconselhável mesmo é fazer o que o nozey disse, a opção disponível para mudar a porta do ssh no arquivo /etc/ssh/sshd_config é a Port:



```
Port 5000
```

----------

